

Microsoft wants refund from some laid off workers - edgefield
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-10169119-75.html

======
tmilewski
I want a refund from Microsoft for lost data every time a blue screen of death
has come up in the past.

Microsoft made the error, they pay for it.

